#ubuntu-de-l10n 2014-07-06
<mama999> Guten Morgen, wie lange geht das heute? Bin wohl erst nach 21:00 am Computer.
<phillip> hija
<DaGardner> ahoi
<phillip> tag DaGardner
<DaGardner> das ist vielleicht warm heute... puuh
<phillip> aber hallo
<phillip> DaGardner: also ich habe nichts zu besprechen hast du was?
<DaGardner> auch nicht.
<phillip> alles klar
<phillip> freue mich das du da bist
<DaGardner> :)
<Ekkehardt> N'Abend :)
<phillip> hi Ekkehardt
<mama999> Ist hier jetzt überhaupt noch was los?
<phillip> ja
<phillip> also wir hatten nichts zu besprechen
<phillip> hast du was? hast du eine Frage?
<phillip> und cool das du dar bist, freut mich.
<mama999> Eigentlich ist mir nur aufgefallen, dass es im deutschen zu lange Wörter mit zu vielen Silben gibt, die dann schon mal am Zeilenende falsch getrennt werden. Ich sag nur "Standar-dordner" im Manual 13.04.
<phillip> mama999: okey das kann man ändern!
<mama999> Für 14.10 oder 15.05 möchte ich gerne 'man' sein. Auch als Frau.
<mama999> Ich meine 15.04!
<phillip> wenn du es selber beheben kannst und ein Vorschlag machst, kann ich das ändern wenn du mir einen Link gibst. Wenn du mir sagst wo der/die Fehler genau sind kann ich sie auch beheben
<phillip> mama999: man = jeder
<mama999> Müsste ich nochmal nachlesen. Ist mir so hängen geblieben. Darf ich die Seitenzahlen demnächst nachreichen?
<phillip> klar
<phillip> ich will jetzt gleich schlafeb
<phillip> n
<mama999> Gute Nacht!
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2015-06-30
<phillip> toddy: hi, hättest du Zeit kurz https://translations.launchpad.net/photos-scope https://translations.launchpad.net/today-scope und https://translations.launchpad.net/news-scope reviewen?
<toddy> phillip: die Zeit kann ich mir nehmen. ich schaue mal. :)
<toddy> phillip: da ist nichts: https://translations.launchpad.net/today-scope
<phillip> ahh ja
<phillip> der war zu viel :)
<toddy> und die anderen sind durch. die waren recht einfach zu reviewn. :)
<phillip> ja danke
<toddy> wobei ich nicht so wirklich weiß, was dieses Douban ist :D
<phillip> toddy: was Chinesisches denke ich
<phillip> ok muss los
<phillip> bis denn
<toddy> ok, ciao
<toddy> ah, ein social netzwerk: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Douban
